# Happy day



## Spanky (2005 Szeptember 27)

Tuesday, September 27, 2005 Posted at 8:03 AM EDT

Associated Press


Des Moines, Iowa  A man who immigrated from Kenya to the United States found prosperity beyond his expectations on the day he became a U.S. citizen.

Shortly after Moses Bittok took the oath of citizenship on Friday, he discovered he had a $1.89-million winning ticket from the Iowa Lottery's Hot Lotto game.

It's almost like you adopted a country and then they netted you $1.8-million, Mr. Bittok said as he cashed in his ticket on Monday. It doesn't happen anywhere  I guess only in America.

Mr. Bittok said he took the citizenship oath at the federal building in Des Moines on Friday, then went shopping with his family. They stopped at a gas station to check his lottery ticket from the Sept. 21 drawing.

For some reason, I'm calm, he said. His wife, Leonida, screamed.

Mr. Bittok, 40, an officer at the Iowa Correctional Institute for Women in Mitchellville, said he doesn't know exactly what he will do with his winnings, but a college fund for the couple's four-year-old daughter, Mindy, is top priority. 

meno


----------



## lili (2005 Október 5)

New Orleans evacuee wins meno 
1,6 million jackpot... Jacqueline Sherman meno


----------



## agika090 (2006 Szeptember 4)

*-*

ha ezt érteném


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 4)

agika090 írta:


> ha ezt érteném


  Fő az őszinteség  Én már próbálkozom, van egy jó angoltanárom, majd megadom a címét, ha gondolod ;-)


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 4)

agika090 írta:


> ha ezt érteném


szótár, vagy lustábbaknak METAMORPHO fordítóprogram


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 4)

sztzs írta:


> szótár, vagy lustábbaknak METAMORPHO fordítóprogram


Én továbbra is az angoltanár mellett maradnék, mert az személyesebb csak az a baj, hogy az én tanárom inkább magyarul tanulna, és nem tudunk megegyezni, ki kit tanít ;-) (és főleg mire)


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 4)

Ila1 írta:


> Én továbbra is az angoltanár mellett maradnék, mert az személyesebb csak az a baj, hogy az én tanárom inkább magyarul tanulna, és nem tudunk megegyezni, ki kit tanít ;-) (és főleg mire)


az jó, mert akkor nem kell fizetni...1:1 (én a tanáron már túl vagyok, meg nyevvizsgán is, és nekem ezek beválltak) Sőt, ajánlom a beszédkészséghez a BBC Prime nyevóráit és honlapját, ahol hangos + írott anyag is van!!!! Ott csak te tanulhatsz. Persze vmilyen alap az kell, egy olyan újrakezdő legalább!!!


----------



## agika090 (2006 Szeptember 9)

*-*

Hát nekem is van egy jó angoltanárom, és a metamorphot is szeretem 
De akkor sem értem teljesen na lényegtelen 
Éljen Amerika!!!


----------



## agika090 (2006 Szeptember 9)

*-*



sztzs írta:


> az jó, mert akkor nem kell fizetni...1:1 (én a tanáron már túl vagyok, meg nyevvizsgán is, és nekem ezek beválltak) Sőt, ajánlom a beszédkészséghez a BBC Prime nyevóráit és honlapját, ahol hangos + írott anyag is van!!!! Ott csak te tanulhatsz. Persze vmilyen alap az kell, egy olyan újrakezdő legalább!!!



Megtudnád adni azt a honapcímet? köszi


----------



## oma (2006 Szeptember 10)

agika090 írta:


> Hát nekem is van egy jó angoltanárom, és a metamorphot is szeretem
> De akkor sem értem teljesen na lényegtelen
> Éljen Amerika!!!




Agika, csak saccolom, hogy a sztorit magàt nem érted, merthogy az amolyan "meno stilus"-ban iródott, plusz zavarólag hatnak a kérdöjelek, amelyek minden bizonnyal gondolatjelek! 
Ha igy van, ime adok egy kis segitséget, bàr a téma pontosan egy éves: 
*


Des Moines, a 200ezer lakosú (500 ezer a külkerekkel!) vàroska, az ameriakai Iowa àllam fövàrosa. Moses Bittok úr ide vàndorolt be Kenyàból. 

Azon a pénteki napon éppen az USA Allampolgàrsàgi Esküjét tette le, 16 év vàrakozàs utàn. Az ünnepi ceremóniàjàt követöen a kis csalàd beugrott egy benzinkúti trafikkba megnézni a lottó szàmokat. Es mit ad isten, övék a fönyeremény!! Majdnem kétmillió dolcsi!! 

"Ez majdnem olyan, minthogy egy orszàgot örökbe fogadsz (inkàbb forditva, persze, az orszàg fogad be!), és akkor az behàlóz téged 1,89 millióval. Ez nem akàrhol, inkàbb csak Amerikàban történhet meg, gondolom." - mondta Bittok a sajtónak. 

A felesége, Leonida, sikitott, de Bittok úr valami okàn teljesen nyugodtan fogadta a nagy eseményt.

Moses Bittok, aki 40 eves, egy javitointézet alkalmazottjaként elmondta a sajtónak, hogy még nem tudja mit is csinàl a pénzével, de elsödleges helyen a négy éves kislànyuk, Mindi tanittatàsa àll.* 


Ez lenne hàt a "Happy Day" sztórija. Nem a fenti "meno" betüszerinti forditàsa, inkàbb még picit informativabb azok szàmàra akik nehezen értették az esetet, iràst.


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 29)

Molly Malone
​ ​  In Dublin's Fair City
Where the girls are so pretty
I first set my eyes on sweet Molly Malone
As she wheel'd her wheel barrow
Through streets broad and narrow
Crying cockles and mussels alive, alive o!
Alive, alive o!, alive, alive o!
Crying cockles and mussels alive, alive o!

She was a fishmonger
But sure 'twas no wonder
For so were her father and mother before
And they each wheel'd their barrow
Through streets broad and narrow
Crying cockles and mussels alive, alive o!
Alive, alive o!, alive, alive o!
Crying cockles and mussels alive, alive o!

She died of a fever
And no one could save her
And that was the end of sweet Molly Malone
But her ghost wheels her barrow
Through streets broad and narrow
Crying cockles and mussels alive, alive o!
Alive, alive o!, alive, alive o!
Crying cockles and mussels alive, alive o!
http://users.static.freeblog.hu/m/j/u/mjuzik01/Files/mollymalone.mp3​


----------



## oma (2007 Január 29)

icsi írta:


> Molly Malone
> http://users.static.freeblog.hu/m/j/u/mjuzik01/Files/mollymalone.mp3



O, I thank you for this wonderful little song. It made my evening happy..:11:


----------



## icsi (2007 Január 30)

Dear Oma , I'm glad -do you like this sing. I have seen your photo -are you passanger or a sealer is in your family? My husband have been sealer ( steersman ) for 8 years.If you don't mind I write for you in English -but I can not speak well.I have been learning in intensív course for 8 months.(It are finishing at Juny.)
Have a good time!


----------



## oma (2007 Január 31)

Dear Icsi,
You are so cute, meaning that your reply is indeed an example how this English board could be used for practicing the English language. Clever. You were brave enough to try it, and I’d be pleased to "talk" to you in this way. Although I myself have learned the language late, at an advanced age, and mostly by self-study plus couple of distance courses. At 50, I only knew to say Good morning or Good night, beside Hello. And then life threw me in deep water, so to say, but I could not let myself drowned.. I must tell you that sometimes when I have to send some homework to the Learning Center in Toronto, I have had at least ten different books around me. For me the most useful one proved to be Murphy’s "English Grammar in use" (A self-study reference and practice book for intermediate students/with answers at the end)

But now about your writing. First of all, congratulations for your ambitious learning, as well as for this little letter you wrote to me. I suppose, if you wrote openly you might like me making some little notes to some of your lines. In whole, everything was understandable. 

So: 
- “ I'm glad -do you like this sing.” This should be changed to; I’m glad you liked this song. (you can use past tense even if the sentence starts in present - vice versa never!), or simply: I’m glad you like this song. (in present), and here in present tense you can use as an accentuation thing the word “do” as you even tried it. So now the sentence will look like this.: I’m glad you *do* like this song.
- “It are finishing at Juny.” It will be finishing in June or July. (or: It *is* finishing…)
- “intensiv” = intensive (minor mistake)
- ...sailor (misspelled!)

Am I a passenger? Yes, I am only a passenger. Nobody in my family is a sailor. Actually, here in Canada I don’t really have family at all, any more. That picture was taken when my late husband and I were on a boat-tour on Muskoka Lake back in Ontario. On boats like that, sometimes or maybe all the times, they -the crew- make lots of favours for tourists. That’s how it happened that I was navigating that ship.  
Presently I live on the other side of this beautiful “little” country, in British Columbia in Vancouver area. I moved here after my husband died and later I had an accident. I needed a change, I wanted to leave everything behind. But you cannot really escape, unfortunately.

Keep it up with your study and good luck! 
Have a happy day. 

* There, I send you now another photo from a different tour; we’d arrived way to early for boarding. 
On Georgian Bay in Perry Sound, Ontario


----------



## oma (2007 Február 4)

Icsi, I am sorry!


----------



## oma (2007 Február 4)

The truth is, there's no better time to be happy than right now. If not now, when? Your life will always be filled with challenges. It's best to admit this to yourself and decide to be happy anyway. Happiness is the way. So treasure every moment that you have and treasure it more because you have shared it with someone special, special enough to spend your time with. . . and remember that time waits for no one.

So, stop waiting...

*

until your car or home is paid off
*

until you get a new car or home
*

until your kids leave the house
*

until you go back to school
*

until you loose ten pounds
*

until you gain ten pounds
*

until you finish school
 *

until you get a divorce
*

until you get married
*

until you have kids
*

until you retire
*

until summer
*

until spring
*

until winter
*

until fall
*

until you die


There is no better time than right now to be happy.

Happiness is a journey, not a destination.

Indeed..

/from smile.com/


----------



## oma (2007 Február 4)

A Happy Clinton Story

Al Gore and the Clintons are flying on Air Force One.

Bill looks at Al, chuckles and says, "You know, I could throw a $10,000 bill out the window right now and make one person very happy."

Al shrugs his stiff shoulders and says, "Well, I could throw ten $1,000 bills out the window and make 10 people very happy".

Hillary tosses her perfectly sprayed hair and says, "Of course, then, I could throw one-hundred $100 bills out the window and make a hundred people very happy."

Chelsea rolls her eyes, looks at all of them and says, "I could throw all of you out the window and make the whole country happy".

***
Every moment of happiness counts, so have a happy day!


----------



## icsi (2007 Február 5)

Dear Oma ,life is life . Every day take some problem ..... some work and the day consists of only 24 hours. My daughters passed exam in the last week,-guitarre and flute. I had been on funeral . Every day I went to school, my son didn't get college on the University in Budapest....etc.But I can be very quiet , than I can see how maybe carry out difficult task.I would like to write about the different things but its for me hard yet.Excuse me - I don't see grammar now.!http://www.superlaugh.com/1/behappy.swf


----------



## icsi (2007 Február 5)

The good life, as I conceive it, is a happy life. I do not mean that if you are good you will be happy; I mean that if you are happy you will be good. 

 
Bertrand Russell (1872-1970) British logician and philosopher.


----------



## oma (2007 Február 10)

*Blackfly*



Dedicated to all our friends who live in North Ontario. 
(I lived in Muskoka, if you know what I mean..)

http://www.nfb.ca/animation/objanim/en/films/film.php?sort=cc&id=25968


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Február 10)

Hilarious... Thanks for cheering me up! (I've heard there are actually mice and cockroaches living in Toronto... has anybody written a song to them? 
It is good to know there are these annoying creatures of wildlife here... in this abyss of concrete and asphalt ... so here's a health to the blackflies!


----------



## erwin27 (2007 Február 10)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Hilarious... Thanks for cheering me up! (I've heard there are actually mice and cockroaches living in Toronto... has anybody written a song to them?
> It is good to know there are these annoying creatures of wildlife here... in this abyss of concrete and asphalt ... so here's a health to the blackflies!



Agnes, Canadians aren't lyric enough to write songs to mice and cockroaches 

One pest I haven't found in Toronto (or for that matter wherever I travelled in Canada) are bedbugs, which used to torment us immediately after the siege of Budapest. I will never forget how our landlord torched them with burning cigarettes on his bedroom's walls The only time I encountered tthese creepy-crawlies since then was in a hotel room in Beaune, France. I won't forget that night when they were all over me feasting on my blood.


----------



## agiflower (2007 Február 21)

I wasn't sure where to place this little vers... so I put it here... if it's ok... well... if not it's here already
If you're asking if I need you, The answer is forever..........
If you're asking if I leave you, The answer is never.........
If you're asking what I value, The answer is You........
If you're asking if I love you.... The answer I do..
It is so Cute.. so.... hm... ok..


----------



## lackovar (2007 Március 10)

agiflower írta:


> I wasn't sure where to place this little vers... so I put it here... if it's ok... well... if not it's here already
> If you're asking if I need you, The answer is forever..........
> If you're asking if I leave you, The answer is never.........
> If you're asking what I value, The answer is You........
> ...


 

This lyric is wonderfull. Who write it?


----------



## tulipan_hajnal (2007 Március 31)

*Imogen Heap - Can't take it in (The chronicles of Narnia)*

Can’t take it in


Can't close my eyes 
They're wide awake 
Every hair on my body 
has got a thing for this place 
Oh empty my heart 
I've got to make room for this feeling 
so much bigger than me ​ 
It couldn't be any more beautiful - I can't take it in. ​ 
Weightless in love...unraveling 
For all that's to come 
and all that's ever been 
We're back to the board 
with every shade under the sun 
Let's make it a good one ​ 
It couldn't be any more beautiful - I can't take it in.​




Felfoghatatlan
Nem bírom lecsukni szemem
Tágra nyílik éberen
Minden kis porcikám<O
Ide vágyik, igazán
Ó, ürítsd ki szívemet
Kell hely ennek az érzésnek
Mely oly sokkal nagyobb nálam…
<O</O

Ennél szebb már nem lehetne - fel sem foghatom…
<O</O

A szeretet súlytalanságában feltárul
Mindaz, ami eljön majd
És minden mi valaha volt…
Ott vagyunk, ahol minden elindult
S minden szín-árny a nap alatt
Ne, ne rontsuk ezt el
<O</O

Ennél már nem lehetne csodálatosabb, fel sem foghatom…
<O</O​


----------



## tulipan_hajnal (2007 Március 31)

*Imogen Heap - Can't take it in*

Music from the Chronicles of Narnia


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Május 21)

Immigrant (or illiterate?) parents...

*These are actual excuse notes from parents (including original spellings) collected by Nisheeth Parekh, University of Texas Medical Branch, Galveston*

My son is under a doctors care and should not take P.E. today. Please execute him.

Please excuse Lisa for being absent. She was sick and I had her shot.

Dear School Please ekscuse John being absent on Jan. 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, and also 33.

Please excuse Gloria from Jim today. She is administrating.

Please excuse Roland from P.E. for a few days. Yesterday he fell out of a tree and misplaced his hip.

John has been absent because he had two teeth taken out of his face.

Carlos was absent yesterday because he was playing football. He was hurt in the growing part.

Megan could not come to school today because she has been bothered by very close veins.

Chris will not be in school cus he has an acre in his side.

Please excuse Ray Friday from school. He has very loose vowels.

Please excuse Pedro from being absent yesterday. He had (diahre) (dyrea) (direathe) the sh*ts. [words in the ( )'s were crossed out]


----------



## oma (2007 Május 24)

\\m/ nemelyiknel meg az oldalamat is fogtam a hahotazastol.

(s csak azert irtam magyarul, mert nem tudni mondani angolul: "fogtam az oldalamat" hehehe....)


----------



## vexilla (2007 Május 24)

Jó de azt hiszem 400 óra angol tanulás után is az van bennem, hogy soha nem tanulok meg angolul.


----------



## eloleny (2007 Május 27)

I would silently suggest that the only way to speak the language generally well, might not be a couple of english courses, rather being in situations, in which english is the only language to use. I just mean, that the knowledge, received on lessons, is not mainly enough to know, how to express yourself in any special situation, which you can only get used to them, when you are a part of them. Sorry for my terrible grammar


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Május 27)

No problem, keep up the good work... 


These entries come from church bulletins and announcements. Go to http://monster-island.org/tinashumor/index.html for more!

1) This afternoon there will be a meeting in the south and north ends of the church. Children will be baptized at both ends. 
2) Tuesday at 4:00 p.m. there will be an Ice Cream Social. All ladies giving milk please come early. 
3) Wednesday, the Ladies Literary Society will meet. Mrs. Johnson will sing "Put Me in My Little Bed" accompanied by the Pastor. 
4) This being Easter Sunday, we will ask Mrs. Johnson to come forward and lay an egg on the Altar. 
5) The service will close with "Little Drops of Water". One of the ladies will start quietly and the rest of the congregation will join in. 
6) On Sunday, a special collection will be taken to defray the cost of the new carpet. All those wishing to do something on the carpet, please come forward and get a piece of paper. 
7) The ladies of the church have cast off clothing of every kind and they may be seen in the church basement on Friday. 
8) Irving Benson and Jessie Carter were married on Oct. 24 in the church. So ends a friendship that began in school days. 
9) This week's saints include a French woman (Teresa, the Little Flower), a Swedish woman (Bridget), an Italian man (Francis of Assisi), a German man (Bruno), a Jewess from the Holy Land (Mary, God's Mother). They include single people and married people. Bridget was a wife and mother. Mary was a virgin and virgin mother. If they could do it, so can we. 
10) For those of you who have children and don't know it, we have a nursery downstairs. 
11) The Rev. Merriwether spoke briefly, much to the delight of the audience. 
12) The pastor will preach his farewell message, after which the choir will sing, "Break Forth Into Joy." 
13) The choir will meet at the Larsen house for fun and sinning. 
14) Thursday at 5 p.m. there will be a meeting of the Little Mothers Club. All wishing to become little mothers will please meet with the minister in the study. 
15) During the absence of our pastor, we enjoyed the rare privilege of hearing a good sermon when J.F. Stubbs supplied our pulpit. 
16) Next Sunday Mrs. Vinson will be soloist for the morning service. The pastor will then speak on "It's a Terrible Experience." 
17) Due to the Rector's illness, Wednesday's healing services will be discontinued until further notice. 
18) Offertory: "Jesus Paid It All" 
19) Today - Christian Youth Fellowship House Sexuality Course, 1 p.m.-8 p.m. Please park in the rear parking lot for this activity. 
20) The music for today's service was all composed by George Friedrich Handel in celebration of the 300th anniversary of his birth. 
21) Remember in prayer the many who are sick of our church and community. 
22) The eighth-graders will be presenting Shakespeare's Hamlet in the church basement on Friday at 7 p.m. The congregation is invited to attend this tragedy. 
23) The concert held in Fellowship Hall was a great success. Special thanks are due to the minister's daughter, who labored the whole evening at the piano, which as usual fell upon her. 
24) 22 members were present at the church meeting held at the home of Mrs. Marsha Crutchfield last evening. Mrs. Crutchfield and Mrs. Rankin sang a duet, The Lord Knows Why. 
25) Smile at someone who is hard to love. Say, "hell" to someone who doesn't care much about you. 
26) A song fest was hell at the Methodist church Wednesday. 
27) Today's Sermon: HOW MUCH CAN A MAN DRINK? with hymns from a full choir. 
28) Hymn 43: "Great God, what do I see here?"
Preacher: The Rev. Horace Blodgett
Hymn 47: "Hark! an awful voice is sounding"

29) On a church bulletin during the minister's illness:
GOD IS GOOD
Dr. Hargreaves is better.

30) Potluck supper: prayer and medication to follow. 
31) Don't let worry kill you off - let the church help. 

_From "Anguished English," by Richard Lederer._ <HR>

The rosebud on the altar this morning is to announce the birth of David A. Belzer, the sin of Rev. and Mrs Julius Belzer. 

A bean supper will be held on Tuesday evening in the church hall. Music will follow. 

At the evening service tonight, the sermon topic will be "What is Hell?" Come early and listen to our choir practice. 
The church is glad to have with us today as our guest minister the Rev. Green who has Mrs Green with him. After the service we request that all remain in the sanctuary for the Hanging of the Greens. 

<HR>These sentences actually appeared in a church bulletin or were announced in a church service: 


Announcement in the church bulletin for a National PRAYER & FASTING Conference: "The cost for attending the Fasting and Prayer conference includes meals." 

Our youth basketball team is back in action Wednesday at 8 PM in the recreation hall. Come out and watch us kill Christ the King. 

Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale. It's a chance to get rid of those things not worth keeping around the house. Don't forget your husbands. 

The peacemaking meeting scheduled for today has been canceled due to a conflict. 

The sermon this morning: "Jesus Walks on the Water"
The sermon tonight: "Searching for Jesus" 

Barbara remains in the hospital and needs blood donors for more transfusions. She is also having trouble sleeping and requests tapes of Pastor John's sermons. 

Eight new choir robes are currently needed, due to the addition of several new members and to the deterioration of some older ones. 

The senior choir invites any member of the congregation who enjoys sinning to join the choir. 

Attend and you will hear an excellent speaker and heave a healthy lunch. 

The church will host an evening of fine dining, superb entertainment, and gracious hostility. 

This evening at 7 P.M. there will be a hymn sing in the park across from the Church. Bring a blanket and come prepared to sin. 

The pastor would appreciate it if the ladies of the congregation would lend him their electric girdles for the pancake breakfast next Sunday morning. 

Low Self Esteem Support Group will meet Thursday at 7 PM. Please use the back door. 

Weight Watchers will meet at 7 PM at the First Presbyterian Church. Please use large double door at the side entrance. 
The Associate Minister unveiled the church's new tithing campaign slogan last Sunday: "I Upped My Pledge - Up Yours."


----------

